# WIE Bei 200 Fotos gleichzeitig Rand hinzufügen



## Jasi (3. Oktober 2004)

Wie kann ich bei mehreren Fotos gleichzeitig nen ca 1cm Rand hinzufügen, bzw überhaupt Rand? 

Es geht darum die Fotos bei Fotocommunity Prints entwickeln zu lassen und die ziehen dort 3% Rand ab, der nicht gedruckt wird, daher will ich die 3% vorher hinzufügen. 

Danke schonmal!


----------



## wildbat (7. Oktober 2004)

Das Programm der Stunde ist: FixFoto.
Es besitzt eine Stapelverarbeitungsfunktion.

cu


----------

